# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  my go to whoa

## bugsy

http://picasaweb.google.com/home?tab=mq 
the link takes you to my ongoing renovations.
still currently going, (some say it never stops)

----------


## memphis

link no workie? 
its just sending me to googles picasa homepage

----------


## bugsy

http://picasaweb.google.com/bugpest/...ey=P0pZDBA8QFk 
sorry :Blush7:

----------


## MathewShearer

lol its k ....paste yer pics ere ?

----------


## zacho

hello cobber, if you don't mind me asking, how much for the extention, am looking into getting mine done.

----------


## bugsy

> hello cobber, if you don't mind me asking, how much for the extention, am looking into getting mine done.

  well... its still unfinished.
I was told a rough estimate was $1000 per sq metre ?

----------


## bugsy

> lol its k ....paste yer pics ere ?

  the second link works

----------


## wozzzzza

that blue plastic with bunning written all over it, whats that for? what does it do?

----------


## bugsy

> that blue plastic with bunning written all over it, whats that for? what does it do?

  http://www.bradfordinsulation.com.au...g/LD-Foil.aspx
Light Duty facing foil acts as lightweight radiant barrier and with an associated air space of 20mm provides thermal insulation in domestic, industrial and commercial buildings, cold stores and cool rooms, and waterproof sarking in metal deck roofing where joist spacing is less than 900mm. 
Thermofoil Light Duty facing has a low water vapour transmission rate, and hence is an ideal vapour barrier against moisture penetration and is also used for facing bulk insulation for Glasswool and Fibertex Rockwool.

----------


## Bloss

Looks great bugsy . . . :2thumbsup:

----------


## namtrak

I empathise with the crumpled coffee stained plans!!  Although ours tended to be beer and/or wine stained.  It got the point where I laminated a few copies so I could read them!! 
Anyway, looks great - looking forward to the final pics.

----------

